# Anyone have a hav service dog?



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey All,
Just wondering if any of you know of or have a 'small' service dog.

I will be certifying my pup as a therapy dog, but I'm now considering certifying him as a service dog also (40 tasks), specifically for children with Autism as I am a speech therapist serving in the public schools and it'll be perfect for those students.


I've never seen a 'small' service dog, a dog under 20 lbs.

thanks,
Jackie


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

One of our owners, Eileen Marshall who used to post here, has one that does some pretty amazing stuff and is a certified service dog. He can get her pills out of her purse, pick up anything she drops, pull off her socks, dial 911 on a special phone, and other things you don't normally see dogs do. He goes with her to restaurants and stays under the table at her feet with his little Service Dog vest on.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Tom,
hmmm, only one Hav service dog....


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Tom King said:


> One of our owners, Eileen Marshall who used to post here, has one that does some pretty amazing stuff and is a certified service dog. He can get her pills out of her purse, pick up anything she drops, pull off her socks, dial 911 on a special phone, and other things you don't normally see dogs do. He goes with her to restaurants and stays under the table at her feet with his little Service Dog vest on.


:jaw: that's amazing!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, Eileen's an amazing trainer. She's music director a big church and plays with a Symphony too. Ben goes with her to those too. He's a full brother to our Juego-a Posh/Frolic son. He also finished his Championship in two weekends when he was barely old enough to show. She has since had him neutered and he is living a wonderful life. Most people don't realize how much you can accomplish if you don't have to worry about potty training when they are young.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ So true about the potty training. Roscoe learned SO MUCH when he was little because he was completely potty trained by 3 months -- Tim and I were just discussing tonight how he has had less than 15 accidents in his whole life. LOL I think Stella had that many the first day she was home! He knows so many tricks and commands, and had mastered most of them by 4 months. He is going to start doing rally soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know of havs but I know a lot of people who have done it. There isn't set approved organizations or set tasks so depending what you wanted or needed it will be different. Unfortunately I know a lot of people who have done it who don't need a service dog but want their dog to go with them everywhere. The laws are pretty open on requirements and there are companies that will certify you for a few bucks too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> I don't know of havs but I know a lot of people who have done it. There isn't set approved organizations or set tasks so depending what you wanted or needed it will be different. Unfortunately I know a lot of people who have done it who don't need a service dog but want their dog to go with them everywhere. The laws are pretty open on requirements and there are companies that will certify you for a few bucks too.


That's for sure! When we flew out to California last month, there was a French Bulldog across the aisle from us. The dog was a mill dog (the owner told me that) who, due to poor breeding, developed back problems and was now paralyzed behind, completely incontinent and used a wheel chair. SUPPOSEDLY, this dog was a "service dog" and therefore got to ride in her lap. (it was certainly to big to fit under the seat, even without its infirmities) Its wheel chair took up an entire overhead compartment by itself, on a completely full flight, meaning other people had to check their carry-ons.

I have a hard time imagining what kind of service a paralyzed bulldog could do. Sorry if I sound skeptical.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm surprised the bulldog could fly. I have friend who owns one and he was told by his vet in 3 different states that he couldn't fly due to his facial structure.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well a "service" dog doesnt fly under the seat actually. In fact, they have to provide room for the service dog so that it doesnt impair it's duties so this usually means they get left out in an aisle. Also the airline isn't allowed to ask about your handicap, etc. All of the things ADA protects applies to service dogs and airplanes as well. I have a friend who does have seizures and she had her dog certified (honestly I have never seen this dog provide a duty) but she takes it everywhere and will pull out her certification forms but she says hardly anyone asks about the dog (she doesn't have to but she had a badge made as well). It is a breed that is commonly used for service so she hardly gets asked though!

When I flew to Chicago for the last national, I was next to a vizuala. I could see the tattoo in it's ear and it had on a muzzle cover. I thought what kind of service dog but it was bomb detection. The owner was nice enough to tell me it wasn't for the plane we were on  But he says he usually gets the emergency exit seating and they will try and leave those two seats free for him and the dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Amanda, I know service dogs don't ride under the seat... That was my point. This dog would have had to go in cargo if it weren't a "service dog". But calling a dog who needs two personal attendants to care for ITS needs a "service dog" is pushing it in my book. This dog couldn't even walk by itself, and had to wear a diaper all the time because it was incontinent.

But I know the airlines wouldn't DARE question it if she has the right paperwork.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I have a slight problem with people who assume a service dog is not a service dog just because it looks different than what they think one should look like, or the handler doesn't look disabled.

My sister has a 15-lb medical alert service dog. She does not look 'disabled'. In fact, she looks very capable and polished. However, this little dog performs a vital service and makes a huge difference in her quality of life. 

I've seen a woman who looked, well, almost homeless with her unkempt mixed breed service dog. She was accosted in the grocery store by a very groomed lady who was outraged over the dog's presence in the produce section. The dog began barking, the woman tried to escape, but the lady blocked her and kept yelling. The poor woman collapsed in a seizure. The dog was, in fact, a seizure alert dog. 

Who are we to judge, really, what other people's circumstances or abilities might be? Just food for thought. We are, after all, all kinds out there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with you completely. I know a number of Asperger's and HFA children who benefit greatly from their service dogs. I just had a hard time with this one dog, considering the level of HIS disability.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

It does seem odd, but maybe he's a service dog for a psychological need, not a physical one. In which case his own physical impairment may not come into play. 

Jackie - I could be misinformed, but I think for your Hav to be a legitimate autism service dog, you would need to be autistic. A service dog provides a service for his/her own handler, not others. That would be a therapy dog.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

I know of a breeder in NC who donated a puppy from a litter to an organization who trains services dogs for the hearing impaired. Their jobs are to direct the owner's attention to relevant sounds - people, telephones, door bells, approaching cars, etc.

Unfortunately I don't remember names, but I do remember hearing that they really thought Havs are perfect for this impairment - friendly but attentive, very alert, and added bonus of being low-shed and easily portable. I know mine sure notices everything that's going on and likes to tell me about it


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

There is a certification process for psychiatric service dogs, specifically.

For me I'm interested in a fairly new designation, which I'm interested in, since I'm relatively healthy, aside from not exercising enough and enjoying more pizza and ice cream than I should, it's called a facility service dog, for an institution or school, as service dogs traditionally are for an individual's needs.

I am floored at how smart the havanese are. I know it sounds ignorant of me. I think my pup has great potential for making a difference in the student's lives I work with, I mean he already has as my summer school principal as allowed him to come and work in the classrooms.

as for short nosed dogs, yes, they can fly, but there are restrictions depending on the airline carrier, and you hafta read each airline's policy. short nosed dogs can fly in the cargo hold in a carrier but usually not in the summer months as it's too hot. I think the vets were speaking in generalizations.

I think in general how animals can help ppl is simply amazing.


----------

